# application"MAIL" corrompu



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

Cher Amis, bonjour !

Je suis sous panth&#232;re avec mise &#224; jour jusqu'au 10.3.9 : Je d&#233;sirais remplacer "mail" totalement corrompu. Oui mais, dois-je introduire le (CD d'instal N&#176;1 ou N&#176;2) en premier ? Et ensuite, que dois-je faire ?

3 ans que je suis sur iBook 14 - qui fonctionne Minimum 5h par jour. et jamais de pane ! voil&#224; ce que c'est que d'avoir du bon materiel   C'est la 1ere fois qu'une appl. me laisse tomber. . . &#192; tous ceux qui me gratifierons de leurs conseils, je dis, merci ho, grand merci ! et tr&#232;s bon &#233;t&#233;   .

merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

bonjour

Avant de proceder &#224; la reinstall de l'application entiere
As tu verifi&#233; que c'est bien l'application elle m&#234;me qui foire?
Quels tests as tu effectu&#233; pour en &#234;tre  si certain?




Car il est fort possible que l'application elle m&#234;me ne soit pas en cause, c'est la plupart du temps le cas- et que la cause soit ailleurs ( sur ton compte utilisateur)

Qu'est ce qui foire?
-
ps et reviens vite editer ton poste au dessus et enlever les emails
vous risquez  d'etre bombard&#233;s de spams

les membres  r&#233;pondront  en public ( pour que ca serve &#224; tout le monde)
ou si vraiment besoin  vous contacter par messagerie interne au forum ( les mp)

(ps 2 une question  Mail c'&#233;tait pas &#224; poster dans " vous ici" mais  dans internet)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

> Derni&#232;re modification par clown Aujourd'hui &#224; 08h51. Motif: sur vos conseils - suite &#224; votre mail (j'ai donc ot&#233; 1 email mais en ai laiss&#233; un.


ok
 t'aurai pu en profiter pour  poster &#224; nouveau et r&#233;pondre &#224; mes questions au dessus

( je pr&#233;cise , comme beaucoup sur les forums,  je tutoie tout le monde sur le forum, quelque soit  le rang sexe ou... age )


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juillet 2007)

En attendant qu'un modo d&#233;place de fil dans la bonne rubrique...


Je souscris tout-&#224;-fait &#224; ce que _pascalformac_ vient d'&#233;crire. Les fichiers ex&#233;cutables de l'application ne sont peut-&#234;tre pas en cause.

Le dysfonctionnement peut provenir d'&#233;l&#233;ments ext&#233;rieurs (connexion et dialogue avec les serveurs de messagerie) ou d'un probl&#232;me de param&#233;trage de l'application.

M&#234;me il s'agit d'un d&#233;faut dans l'ex&#233;cution du programme, d'autres causes sont encore possibles (probl&#232;mes de droits d'acc&#232;s, erreur dans le fichier des pr&#233;f&#233;rences, dysfonctionnement d'un sous-syst&#232;me).

S'il doit s'av&#233;rer que le probl&#232;me provient bien d'un "paquet" _Mail.app_ v&#233;rol&#233;, il faudrait tout de m&#234;me se demander ce qui a provoqu&#233; le probl&#232;me, car une application ne se v&#233;role normalement pas toute seule. En effet, c'est peut-&#234;tre par exemple le signe avant-coureur de l'usure du disque dur, ou bien de la pr&#233;sence d'un logiciel intrusif (virus tournant  sur un PC ayant acc&#232;s aux dossiers du Mac au travers du r&#233;seau, notamment).

La r&#233;installation n'est donc pas la priorit&#233;, parce qu'elle risque de ne r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me que tr&#232;s provisoirement... ou pas du tout.


Pour toutes ces raisons, je pense qu'il faudrait avant tout que tu v&#233;rifies les autorisations et l'&#233;tat du disque (avec l'*Utilitaire de disque* ou le freeware Maintenance - la version all&#233;g&#233;e d'Onyx).

Une fois les autorisations r&#233;par&#233;es et le disque dur mis hors de cause, si le probl&#232;me persiste, le mieux serait que tu nous d&#233;crives plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment les sympt&#244;mes du probl&#232;me afin qu'on puisse t'aider au mieux.

...

Apr&#232;s cela, et en l'absence de solution au probl&#232;me, tu pourras &#233;ventuellement t'attaquer aux pr&#233;f&#233;rences ou &#224; l'application elle-m&#234;me. Pour cela, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable que tu fasses pr&#233;alablement une sauvegarde de tes mails et de ta configuration actuelle. Les &#233;l&#233;ments &#224; sauvegarder sont:
- le dossier _(maison)_ > Biblioth&#232;que > Mail
- le dossier _(maison)_ > Biblioth&#232;que > T&#233;l&#233;chargements Mail (ou son &#233;quivalent)
- le fichier _(maison)_ > Biblioth&#232;que > Preferences > com.apple.mail.plist
Une fois ces sauvegardes effectu&#233;es (de mani&#232;re &#224; pouvoir les replacer plus tard si n&#233;cessaire), tu peux tenter d'enlever le fichier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences (com.apple.mail.plist) afin qu'il soit reg&#233;n&#233;r&#233; (attention: cela provoque une compl&#232;te r&#233;initialisation de l'application, avec perte des comptes et des messages). Si le probl&#232;me persiste encore, tu peux ensuite r&#233;installer Mail &#224; partir des CD d'installation de Mac OS X et de l'utilitaire Pacifist (shareware utilisable en version d'essai). L'&#233;tape suivante est la r&#233;installation compl&#232;te de Mac OS X... mais on n'en arrivera probablement pas l&#224;.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

Assez d'accord avec PA5CAL sauf sur un point tr&#232;s important

ne pas charger Maintenance
(PA5CAL, maintenance c'est du Tiger only or  clown est en *Panther*)

Par contre toujours chez Onyx 
Prendre la version pour Panther *Onyx 1.5.3*

TRES bon outil de maintenance
( bien lire l'aide avant de cocher les options)
onyx panther en bas
--
personnellement je conseille un TEST
APRES un nettoyage ( dont r&#233;parer les autorisations onyx le fait)

Cr&#233;er un compte utilisateur Panther Test
et sur ce compte
tester Mail avec une adresse quelconque ( si possible pas les usuelles  pour ne  pas se m&#233;langer les pinceaux !)

Si ca marche ( hautement probable) le souci est dans un fichier de la session usuelle ( et pas forcement Mail)
Si ca marche pas le souci est cot&#233; application ou OS ou mac

cette d&#233;marche est valable pour toute appli qui srmble faiblir
alors garder le compte utilisateur  pour divers autres tests


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ne pas charger Maintenance
> (PA5CAL, maintenance c'est du Tiger only or  clown est en *Panther*)


Désolé, je n'avais pas fait attention à ce point... :rose:


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2007)

Il serait quand m&#234;me bien de savoir ce que "corrompu" signifie.
Et on pourrait aussi s'int&#233;resser &#224; la taille des bo&#238;tes de messagerie et &#224; leur &#233;tat : c'est peut-&#234;tre aussi &#231;a le probl&#232;me.
M. Clown ?

Mail &#233;tant une application dont l'activit&#233; est li&#233;e &#224; Internet, j'envoie c&#244;t&#233; Internet.


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

Je suppose qu'il soit corrompu, la raison est la suivante : j'avais installé firefox et ensuite ThunderBird (pardon pour l'orthographe)Mais, après essai de ThunderBird j'ai voulu m'en débarrasser... et depuis. Lorsque je désire ouvrir "Mail" le curseur rame pendant deux bonnes minutes et plante en me renvoyant le fameux message : "Voulez-vous envoyer un rapport" j'explique ma panne, apparemment ça n'intéresse personne. Hier un ami du Mexique m'a zipé son application. 
Alors là ! plus rien du tout ! c'est logique etant sur Tiger Intel et moi sur Panthère 10.3.9 ! ça ne peut fonctionner... Voilà pourquoi je pense que c'est un plantage définitif. Mais peut-être que je me trompe ? Quoi qu'il en soit, chers amis de MacGeneration, merci de m'aider. et bonne fin de journée. 
J'attend une réponse avec impatience.
Clown


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

c'est nous  qui attendons des r&#233;ponses...
sur les r&#233;sultats du test de Mail sur une autre compte utilisateur OSX


( test qui je le parie marchera)


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

J'ai suivi vos conseils. À part ceci-> ( le dossier (maison) > Bibliothèque > Téléchargements Mail (ou son équivalent) - car je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse avoir un rapport.
Par contre, j'ai trouvé un dossier "thunderBird" que j'ai jeté.
Dois-je rajouté tout ce que vousm'avez conseillé de sauvegarder ?

Ce n'est pas un problème de courriers trop volumineux ou BAL archi-bondées car je fais le... menage    en allant directement sur monadresse@mac.com. Heureusement, sinon ce serait la catastriphe !


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

J'ai bien Onyx 1.5.3. je le connais par coeur car je fais souvent (1 fois par mois), le ménage avec . Mais pour Mail, aucun succès.
sur lr conseil d'un ami, hier soir, j'ai effectivement chargé pacifist.
Voilà ! j'en suis là pour le moment...
Si jamais je dois réinstaller "Mail" Sur mes deux CD d'Instal. Dans quel ordre dois-je introduire les CD dans le lecteur? Il me semble avoir lu qq part qu'il fallait introduire le CD N°2 - Malheureusement, la suite, je ne m'en souviens plus.

10 fois merci et... veuillez m'excuser pour le dérangement.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

Avant d'envisager de r&#233;installer Mail.app
( &#224; mon avis inutile d'aller jusque l&#224

S'il te plait 
r&#233;ponds &#224; cette question
Que donne le test de mail sur un autre utilisateur OSX?


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

qu'entendez-vous par " test de mail sur un autre utilisateur OSX?"


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

Je suis la seule utilisatrice - personne d'autre se sert de mon iBook !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai demand&#233;

je t'ai vivement conseill&#233;e de faire un test
*Cr&#233;er* un compte utilisateur Test
et sur cet autre compte tester Mail avec une adresse email

cr&#233;er un compte 
tu vas sur preferences systeme/ compte et tu cliques le + en bas

t'as qu'&#224; mettre nom test , nom court test  mot de passe test 
et chosir " standard"

ensuite sur ce compte test 
tu cr&#233;es un compte- adresse email dans ce Mail.app l&#224;
-
et t'es m&#234;me pas oblig&#233;e de fermer ton compte usuel
si tu choisis " permutation rapide" entre les sessions


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juillet 2007)

Le dossier "T&#233;l&#233;chargements Mail" est le nom par d&#233;faut du dossier qui recueille les pi&#232;ces t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es par Mail. Ce dossier peut &#234;tre choisi dans le menu "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences" de Mail, sous l'onglet "G&#233;n&#233;rales". Le plus souvent ce dossier est vide.


Si tu ne veux pas perdre tes anciens messages et conserver le param&#233;trage de tes comptes de messagerie, il est important de sauvegarder le dossier _Mail_ et le fichier _com.apple.mail.plist_ indiqu&#233;s plus haut.



Si tu as &#233;cras&#233; ton application _Mail.app_ par une autre version incompatible, _c'est s&#251;r qu'elle va marcher moins bien maintenant_ (avec la voix de Bourvil  ). Il serait donc urgent de remettre l'application d'origine.

Donc :
- commence par v&#233;rifier les autorisations et l'&#233;tat de ton disque (avec l'_Utilitaire de disque_ par exemple),
- supprime le _Mail.app_ v&#233;rol&#233; de ton dossier_ Applications_
- t&#233;l&#233;charge et installe *Pacifist*
- ins&#232;re le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X Panther dans ton lecteur, s&#233;lectionne l'&#233;l&#233;ment "_Install Bundled Software Only_" situ&#233; dans la racine, et fait un "Fichier">"Afficher l'original"
- comme tu dois voir tous les paquets installables, ouvre le paquet _Essentials.pkg_ avec Pacifist
- parcours l'arborescence qui s'affiche pour s&#233;lectionner _Mail.app_ (il est dans "_Contenu de Essentials.pkg_">"_Applications_") et fait "Fichier">"Installer &#224; l'endroit par d&#233;faut".

Une fois cela fait, tu te retrouves avec le Mail d'origine, mais en anglais. Pour installer la traduction fran&#231;aise:
- ouvre les paquet _French.pkg_ avec Pacifist
- va dans "_Contenu de Essentials.pkg_">"_Applications_">"_Mail.app_">"_Contents_">"_Ressources_"
- s&#233;lectionne "_French.lproj_" et fait "Fichier">"Installer &#224; l'endroit par d&#233;faut".

Toutes ces manips sont normalement sans cons&#233;quences sur tes messages et tes comptes.

&#199;a ne r&#232;glera pas ton probl&#232;me de d&#233;part, mais au moins &#231;a r&#233;parera la derni&#232;re grosse b&#234;tise...



EDIT: Si ton DVD d'installation n'est pas la derni&#232;re version, peut-&#234;tre faudra-t-il r&#233;it&#233;rer l'op&#233;ration avec les fichiers de mise-&#224;-jour combo (relancer les mises-&#224;-jour ne devant normalement rien donner, il faut le faire &#233;galement avec Pacifist, en proc&#233;dant exactement de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re). Mais ce n'est peut-&#234;tre pas obligatoire, Mail n'ayant peut-&#234;tre pas re&#231;u de correctif entre la version de ton DVD et la version finale 10.3.9 ...

_Re-EDIT: Vous allez trop vite pour moi. Je n'ai pas fini de taper mon post qu'il y en a d&#233;j&#224; une ribambelle qui sont tomb&#233;s... pfff_


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

ben vu que le mail macintel est radicalement different ( macintel)  , pas s&#251;r que cela ait eu un impact sur le Mail app PPC
Normalement il n'a m&#234;me pas pu &#234;tre install&#233;


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

Vous avez sans doute raison car apparemment il ne s'est pas installé du tout


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Normalement il n'a m&#234;me pas pu &#234;tre install&#233;


Il a pu &#234;tre copi&#233;, brutalement ?  Parce que je ne lui connais pas de proc&#233;dure d'installation.


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

oui, ok, j'ai bien suivi - tout vos conseils - sauvé les fichiers énoncés par vous etc... sur un CD !...(j'en fais sans doute un peu trop, non !?). Donc, maintenant je voudrais sa voir : dois-je jeter le Mail.appl qui vient de macintel ? et ensuite avec mes CD d'install quelle marche à suivre ? Je sais que ce n'est pas compliqué mais je ne me souviens plus du pas à pas. Merci à tous ! chaud ! chaud ! à Nice. Mais pas encore 2003


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juillet 2007)

clown a dit:


> Vous avez sans doute raison car apparemment il ne s'est pas installé du tout


Facile à vérifier. Va dans le dossier _Applications_, fait "Afficher le contenu du paquet" sur _Mail.app_ et regarde la taille du fichier _Mail_ dans _Contents_ > _MacOS_.

La version Tiger fait 1,9Mo et la version Panther fait 1,2Mo.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

Ah oui?
en ce cas il est sur le mac , n'est ce pas?
Donc un élement du DD
et hop finder le retrouvera si besoin

de toute facon on s'en fout il ne s'ouvrira pas et donc ne pourra pas avoir d'impact 
---
bon alors ? le test de Mail sur l'autre compte ca donne quoi?

( je peux être pressant auprès des jeunes filles en détresse - quand j'aide - le reste du temps je suis délicieusement prévenant hihihihi) )


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juillet 2007)

clown a dit:


> dois-je jeter le Mail.appl qui vient de macintel ?


Oui. Elle ne t'est d'aucune utilité.



clown a dit:


> avec mes CD d'install quelle marche à suivre ?


Avec Pacifist, la marche à suivre est exactement celle que j'ai décrite plus haut, à l'exception près qu'il va falloir regarder dans tous les CD d'installation pour repérer les paquets qui contiennent Mail.app et sa traduction française.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

reussir &#224; installer un  logiciel macintel sur du PPC ce serait une premiere 

sinon tu fais pomme I et hop tu vois mail 1.3.1.1

qui est la bonne version
( macintel c'est mail 2.xxx)


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

j'y ai pensé. Je me suis dis que certainement il me faudra refaire les mises à jour du 10.2 à 10.3.9 - J'espère que ces misses à jour sont toujours disponibles sur Apple ? Je vais faire une pause cat je n'ai plus 20 ans. . . mais demain matin je vous ferai savoir si j'ai réussi. sinon le dépannage, 80 minimum mais trop pour ma petite retraite.
Merci encore


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

Non, c'est la version 2.0.5.
Ce n'est pas bon ?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juillet 2007)

Je ne sais pas trop... Sous Tiger pour PPC, je suis en 2.1 . Donc 2.x n'est pas forc&#233;ment r&#233;serv&#233; aux versions Intel.

Pour &#234;tre s&#251;r, il faudrait plut&#244;t regarder la taillle du fichier que j'ai indiqu&#233; plus haut... Ou demander &#224; quelqu'un qui est sous Panther.


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

Votre phrase "Re-EDIT: Vous allez trop vite pour moi. Je n'ai pas fini de taper mon post qu'il y en a déjà une ribambelle qui sont tombés... pfff"

M'a trop fait rire ! il me semble entendre mon fils ! Merci pour ce fou-rire qui me fait grand très grand bien


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

bon alors je te dis un truc
tu vois sur Macg on est des milliers dont des centaines d'aidants r&#233;guliers
Et parmi ceux ci y en a de tous les styles , des secs des directs  des rigolos

Coup de bol t'es tomb&#233;e sur deux Pascal ( d&#233;j&#224; ca c'est pas mal  )
 aux styles tr&#232;s differents et complementaires ( PA5CAL tr&#232;s tenace et pointilleux
et moi tout aussi tenace, moins pointilleux mais tout aussi pragmatique  )

Et c'est sans compter sur les autres qu'on rameuterait au besoin

On prendra le temps qu'il faut,  et  on nettoyera, on redressera et hop ce sera r&#233;solu
tu ne d&#233;bourseras rien du tout !
( je suis l&#224; tout l'&#233;t&#233; et d'autres aussi !)

-
cot&#233; OS 10.2.8( jaguar) ca n'a rien &#224; voir avec toi 
toi tu as dit &#234;tre  en panther ( 10.3.9)
-

On verra la suite cette semaine 
( ne jette rien li&#233; &#224; mail!)

tiens &#224; propos 
SI t'as pas vid&#233; la poubelle (celle  du mac pas de chez toi!)
ressortir les archives thunderbird 
on verra si on peut  les archiver ( dans le futur Mail propre, y a des specialistes de la bascule thunderbird-mail redoutablement bons , on verra)
Sinon pas grave

Et s'il fait beau dans le O6 va prendre l'air  ca te changera les id&#233;es
( ici sur Paris temps pourri):hein:
Parfait pour un bon th&#233;
je file mettre la bouilloire en route 
----
truc et combines forums

si c'est pas fait
-va faire les r&#233;glages forum  Macg afin que tu n'aies pas &#224; rentrer pseudo et mot de passe &#224; chaque fois 

-eventuellement t'abonner par message email aux nouveaux messagesde ce fil ci 
cliquer en haut " outils de la discussion" / s'abonner 
et l&#224; tu choisiras la forme


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

J'ai fait suivant message #15 -rien ! aucun résultat...


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

Pour ce soir, j'arrête de déranger tout le monde et je vais mettre en pratique le Message #16 et vous contacterai de nouveau demain. Bonne fin de soirée à tous avec les remerciements. 
Merci pour le fou-rire . . .


----------



## clown (29 Juillet 2007)

OK ! Merci pour tous ces renseignements - Je sais que le temps est pourri à Paris- Ma fille y vit.
Ma fille travaille à la SACEM
Bonsoir et restez toujours aussi sympas...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2007)

Aaaah  la sacem l'immeuble est mochissime ( mais bien situ&#233
-
sympas, nous ?
tu plaisantes?
 Madame sachez qu'on  ne fait que not'e devoir de macusers serviables

( j'en fais pas  un tout petit peu trop l&#224;?
, je le sens , mais je le sens )  

ceci dit la solidarit&#233; "mac"  c'est pas une l&#233;gende
Ce forum en est une des preuves


----------



## clown (6 Août 2007)

mais non, vous n'en faites pas un peu trop... Il faut rire avant d'être obligés de pleurer... j'ai laissé tomber ma panne concernant l'appl. Mail - car j'ai eu des invités mais à partir de demain je serai plus tranquille et m'occuperai de tout cela et vous ferez savoir si je m'en suis sortie... OK! mais pourquoi ne m'enverriez-vous pas tout simplement l'appl. en question ? Vous n'en avez pas le droit ? A très bientôt à l'équipe sympa !!!


----------



## Gofaz (19 Août 2007)

Bonsoir,

Alors j'ai un probleme un peu semblable à celui exposer ici.
J'ai suivie les différentes demarcher donner ici. Mais cela ne fonction pas.

Mon probleme est le suivant. J'avais un probleme avec une typo qui été grec donc je les desinstaller car elle s'afficher dans différent application dont Mail, Utilitaire de disque et d'autres. Donc j'ai vider le cache polices à l'aider de Onyx puis redemarer tous fonctionner merveilleusement, jusqu'a ce que je lance mail.app pour lire mes mails et la il ce lance furtivement puis s'arrete. 

J'ai donc suivie les étapes donner précedement. A savoir onyx, les autorisations, ainsi que la réinstallation à partir du CD d'installe.

Mais cela produit toujours la même chose.

Ma grande question est comment je pourrais faire ??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

concernant ofaz il etait probablement inutile de reinstaller Mail.app

va voir ton livre de polices et chasser les doublons et autres bizarreries
( il y a une aide dans le livre des polices)


----------



## Gofaz (19 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> concernant ofaz il etait probablement inutile de reinstaller Mail.app
> 
> va voir ton livre de polices et chasser les doublons et autres bizarreries
> ( il y a une aide dans le livre des polices)




J'avais aussi fait cela, lorsque de mon probleme justement avec les applications apple, je les refait mais sans succes.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

ben pas s&#251;r que la desinstall+ reinstall soit propre
il y a sans doute un conflit de fichier , mais lequel ca va &#234;tre coton de trouver

dans 95&#37; des cas il est inutile de reinstaller une appli


----------



## Gofaz (19 Août 2007)

Pour la desinstalle et r&#233;installe c'est mort car je les deja fait  .

Alors pour trouver ce fichier qui fait confilt je suis pas sorti


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

ben non t'es pas sorti d'affaire

tiens histoire de voir 
tester ouverture de Mail sur une autre session OSX


----------



## Gofaz (19 Août 2007)

Déja fait le test que j'avais suffit dans tes messages precedent


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

donc c'est la reinstall qui est foir&#233;e

et sans doute &#224; cause d'un ou 2 fichiers et peut etre un conflit es mises &#224; jour

une reinstall es un truc d&#233;licat et &#224; &#233;viter un max


d'ailleurs tu ne dis rien de tes versions ( CD dinstall et OS sur le Mac)


----------



## Gofaz (19 Août 2007)

pourtant j'avais bien tout supprimer (les fichiers de la biblio) avant de reinstaller.

Je suis actuellement en 10.4.10 et mon CD est lui en 10.1.4


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

hein?
t'as install&#233;  un Mail de 10.1 ?
( OSX puma)

c'est pas possible il y a une erreur

( et en passant pour une reinstall d'appli OSX il faut remplacer bien plus que les fichiers biiblio)

et d'ailleurs je crois qu'il faut savoir de quoi on parle 
tu as reconfigur&#233; Mail  ( refait &#224; neuf les r&#233;glages)?

ou
 r&#233;install&#233; l'application Mail.app?


----------



## Gofaz (19 Août 2007)

Et bien le CD fourni avec mon PowerBook G4 qui date de octobre 2005 est marque dessus MAC OS version 10.1.4 bizare d'aprés toi??

Je n'est jamais voulu modifier les réglage de mon application mail, j'ai juste voulu la lancer pour consulter mes mails et elle ne voulais pas. 

Alors j'ai fait des recherches sur ce forum et autres et j'ai trouve ce sujet, que j'ai exploter dnas un premier dans mais comme cela ne fonctionner toujours pas j'ai poster a mon tour.

J'ai pas voulu modifier mes réglages mais réinstaller l'application. Donc pour cela j'ai fait une dupli des mes preference dnas ma biblio, ainsi que le dossier mail, puis j'ai sup l'appli avec AppZapper et ensuite est réinstaller en suivant vos conseils.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

hmm tr&#232;s bizarre cette histoire

soyons clairs et net
le seul powerbook G4 en 10.1.4 date de 2002
( le DVI )

et... tu dis que tu y as  OS Tiger 10.4.10?
-
tu n'as pas r&#233;pondu  reconfiguration ou r&#233;install
et de quel CD?


----------



## Gofaz (20 Août 2007)

Et bien je n'en c'est rien ces le CD qui m'a était fournie lors de mon achat dans la boite du mac, acheter à la fnac.

 Et oui je suis en 10.4.10 et mon mac date de 2005 pas 2002.

Et j'ai réinstaller pas reconfigurer avec le CD fourni dans la boite du mac.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

bon on recommence car c'est  important

Et l&#224; merci de r&#233;pondre,d'&#234;tre pr&#233;cis et attentif et d'&#233;viter les fautes de frappe ou d'inattention

1- c'est quoi ton Mac?
, nom et modele pr&#233;cis
(d'ailleurs si tu peux donner le numero de  modele, inscrit quelque part sur le mac ou manuel ou facture
un code genre MS183 ou M8689LL)

2- version d'OS sur le CD d'install
Attention &#224; la frappe

3- version pr&#233;sente sur le mac
( tu dis 10.4.10)


ce qui moi m'intrigue sont les points suivants

**10.1.4* ( puma)  qui serait l'OS sur le CD d'install date de 2002, est en contradiction avec l'historique des mod&#232;les en vente en 2005
(Sauf si la fnac se d&#233;barassait d'une vieillerie)

** tu as Tiger *10.4.10*  sur ton Mac

comment as tu fait pour l'installer?
Avec quels CD-DVD?
( car il faut des cd  dvd pour ca)


----------



## Gofaz (22 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon on recommence car c'est  important
> 
> Et l&#224; merci de r&#233;pondre,d'&#234;tre pr&#233;cis et attentif et d'&#233;viter les fautes de frappe ou d'inattention
> 
> ...



*Mon mac est un PowerBook G4 15" datant de 2005
le num&#233;ro est : M9969F/A
reference >>> http://guide.caloga.com/pageprod.php?IdProd=CA058804*



> 2- version d'OS sur le CD d'install
> Attention &#224; la frappe



*Je te donne un photo de mon CD du moins j'en est plusieurs, ainsi qu'un capture des info du fichier sur le CD














*



> 3- version pr&#233;sente sur le mac
> ( tu dis 10.4.10)



*La version sur mon Mac est bien la 10.4.10*



> ce qui moi m'intrigue sont les points suivants
> 
> **10.1.4* ( puma)  qui serait l'OS sur le CD d'install date de 2002, est en contradiction avec l'historique des mod&#232;les en vente en 2005
> (Sauf si la fnac se d&#233;barassait d'une vieillerie)
> ...



*Je les installer avec les mises &#224; jours disponible. Donc je sais pas c'est bizare que j'ai c'est CD alors qu'il est pas vieux.*


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2007)

ok
donc tu as des CD de 10.1  ( Puma)
et ensuite de 10.2 ( Jaguar)

et tu dis que tu as sur ton Mac 10.4.10

Or 10.4.10 est un autre OS, c'est Tiger
-
Alors questions

*Comment as tu fait pour avoir Tiger install&#233;?
Il est impossible d'installer un nouvel OS sans avoir les  CD-DVD correspondants ( ou de facon ill&#233;gale)
et ca ne se fait certainement pas via updates en ligne

**OU sont ces CD Tiger?
( normalement noirs)


----------



## Gofaz (22 Août 2007)

Et bien à au lancement de mon mac pour la 1er fois j'avais la version 10.4 à mon avis, et donc j'ai pus faire les mises à jours.

J'ai du surement perdre mes CD originaux car j'ai que sa comme CD et j'ai du les mélanger avec mes précedent CD des autres mac, car je n'est pas piraté mon OS.

Peut-on demander à apple d'autres CD d'installe ??


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2007)

hein?

tes CD d'origine si je te suis tu les as ( le gris , plus l'upgrade)
-
Et apr&#232;s achat tu dis qu'il y avait ...Tiger?

hmmm
il &#233;tait pas neuf?
tu l'as achet&#233; &#224; quelqu'un?

car sinon c'est IMPOSSIBLE ou tu caches des choses


----------



## Gofaz (22 Août 2007)

J'AI TROUVERRRRRRRRR !!!!!

Je viens de retrouver mes CDs d'installe de base de mon PowerBook. Je chercher au mauvaise endroit.


----------



## Gofaz (22 Août 2007)

J'ai trouver le bon CD d'installer mais je sais pas ce que je doit faire.

Vous me conseiller quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2007)

Gofaz a dit:


> J'ai trouver le bon CD d'installer mais je sais pas ce que je doit faire.
> 
> Vous me conseiller quoi ?


Faudrait que tu sois  coh&#233;rent dans tes posts 
Plus haut tu as dit toi m&#234;me que tu as r&#233;install&#233; Mail

Donc tu sais quoi  faire
Il va falloir que tu nettoyes tes fichiers Mail  puis installer Mail du m&#234;me OS (* Tiger)*
( c'est du bon sens , &#233;tonnant que tu aies m&#234;me song&#233; &#224; installer un mail d'un vieux systeme totalement different )


----------



## Gofaz (23 Août 2007)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai dit mais bon on est jamais trop prudent si je fait encore une mauvaise manip, je vais m'en vouloir.

Donc ce que je fais c'est que je supprime mail avec mon application AppZapper et je supprime aussi les fichiers dans la biblio avant de le réinstaller ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2007)

je n'utilsie pas appzapper 
mais vas y
( verifie ce q'u il ramasse)
et un coup de pacifist et c'est bon
apr&#232;s , verif des autorisations 
redemarrage et hop


----------



## Gofaz (30 Août 2007)

Tous est rentrer dans l'ordre j'ai réinstaller l'application avec les bons CD et mail refonctionne, et ma boite aussi.

Merci pour tous quand de m^me


----------



## Polarise (20 Décembre 2008)

Après avoir eu un problème pour envoyer un mail j'ai essayé de changer le serveur smpt car je recevais mes mails mais ne pouvais les envoyer.
Depuis mon application mail s'ouvre, se charge...et plante au bout de quelques secondes. J'ai tenté Pacifist et "remplacer" l'application rien. Comment vire-t-on la Préférence afin de réinitiliser le tout? Merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2008)

Si tu cherches un serveur *smpt*, ça marche moins bien qu'un serveur *SMTP*


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2008)

Polarise a dit:


> Après avoir eu un problème pour envoyer un mail j'ai essayé de changer le serveur smpt car je recevais mes mails mais ne pouvais les envoyer.
> Depuis mon application mail s'ouvre, se charge...et plante au bout de quelques secondes. J'ai tenté Pacifist et "remplacer" l'application rien. Comment vire-t-on la Préférence afin de réinitiliser le tout? Merci de votre aide


certainement une affaire de reglage à peaufiner 
avec aussi peu d'infos impossible d'aller plus loin
quel FAI?
chez qui est l'adresse?
quels reglages smtp dont reglages avancés sont demandés?
message d'erreur s'il y en a un?


----------



## biomechanical (21 Décembre 2008)

En ce qui me concerne c'est un peu différent...

Mail marché très bien jusque il y a 3/4 jours... et depuis n'arrète pas de me demander mon mot de passe alors qu'auparavant tout marché nikel...

image :


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2008)

bonjour
très banal et multi traité- multi solutionné
les causes usuelles
serveurs tele2 mous
requetes de releve trop rapprochées ( eviter le " toutes les minutes" )
- plus rare souci de trousseau


----------



## biomechanical (21 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> très banal et multi traité- multi solutionné
> les causes usuelles
> serveurs tele2 mous
> ...


d'accrord, merci et désolé pour le "multi traité- multi solutionné"...


----------

